

Big Data's High Priests of Algorithms - themark
http://online.wsj.com/articles/academic-researchers-find-lucrative-work-as-big-data-scientists-1407543088

======
jakek
No paywall link: [http://bit.ly/1yh5c0D](http://bit.ly/1yh5c0D)

